# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Frage : Paket aus Thailand

## Willi Wacker

...meine Angetraute möchte sich was schicken lassen, wird ein  ca 30 kg Päcken sein.
( aus Udon Thani, damit du nicht extra nachfragen musst, Monta)
Luftpost ist natürlich zu teuer.
Was gibt's sonst noch ? kennt sich jemand aus ?
wir haben noch nie was geschickt und somit keine Ahnung.

----------


## Daniel Sun

So spontan...DHL Thailand

----------

Weiß ja nicht, was drin sein wird,
aber nicht vergessen, dass manche Lebensmittel nach Deutschland nicht eingeführt werden dürfen.

----------

Hab mal ne Schnellsuche bei FedEx gemacht:

30 kg zwischen 14000 und 16000 bt.
Lieferzeit: 3 bis 5 Tage

Wenn genaue daten hast, kannst hier selber abfragen:

http://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/home?cc=de&language=de

----------

> ...30 kg zwischen 14000 und 16000 bt...


Ich vermute, dass das dann Luftfracht ist.
Ca. 300 Euro sind ja reichlich.
Soviel ich von früher weiß, geht es mit Schiffsfracht ca. 5 - 6 Wochen und kostet nur einen Bruchteil davon.
Wenn also nur ein Gebetsteppich drin ist und kein Som Tam...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...schlimmer

das soll Pla Ra, dieser fementierte Stinkefisch sein in ein oder zwei Liter-Plastigdöschen 
dann eben 30 bzw. 15 Dosen

die Eltern einer Verwandten stellen das Zeuch in Heimarbeit und nach altem Traditionsrezept her
in der Vergangenheit brachte meine Angetraute da mal zwei Dosen mit
seit dem fragt dauernd jemand danach...

ich esse Vieles an Thaifood, probiere fast alles
dat Zeuch muss ich nicht haben

...wenn meine Angetraute mich lieb fragt
Schatz, kannste mal nachguggen, nachfragen
dann mat ich dat...  ::  



> Schiffsfracht ca. 5 - 6 Wochen und kostet nur einen Bruchteil davon.


weisste da Näheres, Häbbert ?

----------

> nach altem Traditionsrezept


Keine Ahnung ob Härbärt näheres weiß, aber auf Tradition steht er.

 ::

----------


## Didi-K

Ich würde die Schiffsfracht wählen, da kann der Pla Rha noch´n büschn nachreifen ...   ::

----------

Pla Ra bekommst Du wohl nicht nach Deutschland rein.

----------


## schiene

> Pla Ra bekommst Du wohl nicht nach Deutschland rein.


chem.Kampfstoffe!!!!
paß ja auf das du nicht Besuch von der GSG9 bekommst.Die Herren klopfen meist nicht an der Tür sondern kommen ungefragt rein  :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hatte gerade noch eine Unterredung mit meiner Angetrauten
sie versteht das nicht und vergleicht  mit 
1948er Macallan, bzw.1972er Ardbeg   ::

----------

War das Ernst, mit dem Pla Ra? Das klappt wirklich nicht.
Noch mal zu den Preisen, hatte vor 5 - 6 Jahren schwere Kartons mit Büchern, auch etwa 30 kg bekommen, per Schiff, hatte so um die 60 Euro gekostet.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja war ernst
denke ich hake das ab

aber, ist das wirklich verboten ?
ich habe 2 Std. die Zoll Seiten durchforstet
leider nicht fündig geworden

----------

Hab' da einige Fernsehsendungen drüber gesehen, denke mal, da liege ich zu 99,9 % richtig.
Ruf doch mal bei Zoll (Flughafen) an.

----------

> ...ja war ernst
> denke ich hake das ab
> 
> aber, ist das wirklich verboten ?
> ich habe 2 Std. die Zoll Seiten durchforstet
> leider nicht fündig geworden



Lass doch mal nen Test laufen mit einem kleinen Paket.

----------

Wenn es beschlagnahmt wird, kostet die Entsorgung 8 Euro pro Kilo.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...genau, erst rufe ich an

----------


## schiene

Vorige Woche:kleines Päckchen aus Thailand per Einschreiben war 13 Tage unterwegs!!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

..letzte Woche ein ca. 1400 Gramm Päckchen per Luftpost bekommen
Porto 1445 Bath   ::  

da hab ich verjessen zu kucken wie lang dat unterwegs war

----------


## schiene

Wir warten jetzt  seit 6 Wochen auf ein Päckchen aus Thailand  ::  
Denke das werden wir nicht mehr bekommen.
Inhalt war eine Thaitastatur für Somlak.
Nachforschungsaufträge gehen nur von Thailand aus und das kann man
glaube vergessen.

----------


## Enrico

Zu 90% kommt es noch, nur Geduld.

----------


## saiasia

> Zu 90% kommt es noch, nur Geduld.


...und die anderen 10 % hat der Postbote eingesackt.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wir lassen immer per *EMS* schicken
letztes Mal von Udon 6 Tage unterwegs

----------


## Enrico

Ja Willi, ist aber auch etwas teuer und würde den Sinn und Kostenfaktor für die Tastatur weit überschreiten. 

EMS und in Deutschland dann TNT ist schon gut, bei uns zur Zeit Bangkok-Weimar maximal 4 Tage, aber mit 30 EUR circa für nen kleines Päckchen sehr teuer.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wie oben schon erwähnt
kannste mit 1 Bath pro Gramm rechnen



> ..letzte Woche ein ca. 1400 Gramm Päckchen per Luftpost bekommen
> Porto 1445 Bath


klar, sauteuer
und nur wenn's denn sein muss

----------


## TeigerWutz

Solche sachen schickt man *Economy Air* *SAL = Surface Air Lifted*!!!


_Mail is handled as surface mail in the country of origin, and the destination country, but as airmail between the two countries. 
This service is faster than surface mail while the cost is lower than airmail._
Kommt bei freier kapazitaet in einem flieger mit der _air-mail_ mit. 

Dauert erfahrungsgemaess weniger als 3 wochen. Nie mehr!
Das wollen dir die postler in thail. partut nicht verkaufen, weil's halt nix daran verdienen! Versuchen's ewig dir das EMS reinzudruecken.
Da labbern se dir was vor von wegen 3 monate laufzeit ectr.....bla, bla 
Einfach ignorieren und auf SAL beharren. 

Hab' zwar im moment nix juengeres gespeichert, aber so schaut's (SAL+Einschreiben) aus:

 

149 THB fuer das senden einer baseballkappe!

Greetz  TW

----------


## schiene

Heute ist das Päckchen angekommen.Abgeschickt wurde es am 26.10.2010 zum Preis von 647 Bath.War also knap 5 Wochen unterwegs!!

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Wir warten jetzt  seit 6 Wochen auf ein Päckchen aus Thailand





> Heute ist das Päckchen angekommen.......War also knapp 5 Wochen unterwegs!


6 wochen warten - und nach 5 wochen bekommen ist eh nicht sooo schlecht!   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn was zum essen drin war
dann guten Appetit    ::

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> Wir warten jetzt  seit 6 Wochen auf ein Päckchen aus Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Woche von der Versendeabsicht bis zur tatsächlichen Umsetzung ist doch nicht zu viel  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

> Zitat von TeigerWutz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von schiene
> 
> ...


Wollt ich auch gerade schreiben.   ::  

Man weis nie wann es wirklich abgeschickt wurde.

----------


## schiene

och man,seid ihr aber pingelig.hab mich halt mit den 6 Wochen verschätzt.
Hauptsache es ist da und Somlak hat ihre neue Tastatur  ::

----------


## Enrico

Wir hatten auch nen Paket nach Thailand, ca. 10kg Babysachen halt aus spass  und zum testen für Sawees Schwester. Alles über DHL, Adresse in unseren Buchstaben und Thai. Kam die Woche wieder, Karton wech, alles inner Tüte und der Vermerk: unbekannt. Nagut, dann eben doch TNT oder andere. Paket war fast 3 Monate unterwegs, hatten es schon abgeschrieben...

----------


## chauat

Ich hatte auch mal 2 Pakete je 12Kg nach Thailand geschickt. 
Beide am selben Tag los gesendet, eins kam nach 6 Wochen an das andere nach 8 Wochen. 
Zu eueren Problemen mit dem nicht erreichen kann ich euch vielleicht einen kleinen Tip geben. Der Postbeamte unseren kleinen Stadt kennt uns, also wenn ein Brief oder Packet kommt mit Lateinischer Schrift ruft er erst meine Frau an. Weil lesen kann er es nicht was da steht!

Gruß 
Martin    ::

----------


## saiasia

> ...Alles über DHL, Adresse in unseren Buchstaben und Thai....


Das habe ich auch öfters gemacht, Adresse auf Thai und auf Deutsch, 
das erste mal hat es 5-6 Wochen gedauert,
die anderenmale ca. 2 Wochen.
Beim letzten Paket haben die nicht aufgepasst, trotz sicherer Verpackung (Luftpolsterfolie, usw.)
sind einige Dinge kaputt gegangen.

----------


## schiene

Somlaks Mutter rief gerade an und fragte ob sie wirklich mein Laptop aus Thailand nachschicken soll.
Auf der Post in Prakhon Chai wollen sie knapp 5000 Bath Porto ::  für die Sendung...
Das ist aber ganz schön teuer!!

----------


## Enrico

Das ist normaler Kurs. Weis nicht ob es möglich ist, aber Somlak müsste es auch von hier aus können übers Internet. Geh mal zu Fedex, die haben glaube noch die 5 kg Aktion für 3600

----------


## schiene

@enrico
Danke für deine Infos,Somlaks Mutter hat heute das Paket abgeschickt.Mal schauen wie lange es braucht.
Hoffe das ich nicht noch zum Zoll muss.Ist halt zeitraubend.Bezahlen muss ich sicher nix da ich ja nachweisen
das es mein eigenes Laptop ist welches schon 5 Jahre alt ist.

----------


## Enrico

Wart ihr bei Fedex? Zum Zoll wirst du nicht müssen, meist reicht ein Anruf das es privat ist und gut ist. So zumindest bei uns immer.

----------


## schiene

> Wart ihr bei Fedex? .


nö,keine Zeit und Somlaks Mutter hat es schon auf die Post gebracht

----------


## Enrico

War auch gut so. Habe gerade mal geschaut, gestern war ich leider im Stress. Das Angebot scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Aktuell:

5kg zum Beispiel 5002
10kg Bussines 4151

geht sich also nicht mehr viel im Preis. Einziger Vorteil bei Fedex: die sind wirklich flink. Maximal 3 Tage zur Zeit und ich hab das Paket.

----------


## schiene

> Zum Zoll wirst du nicht müssen, meist reicht ein Anruf das es privat ist und gut ist. So zumindest bei uns immer.


Gestern kam ein Brief vom Zollamt Frankfurt.
Muss das Notebook da abholen.

----------


## schiene

So,mein Notebook ist da.Ich musste beim Zoll das Paket öffnen.Zuvor fragte er was der Inhalt sei.Ich sagte ihm das es mein
Notebook sei welches ca. 4 Jahre alt sei und ich es in Thailand vergessen hatte.Er schaute nur kurz ins Paket und meinte es sei ok.
Abegesehen davon das ich da hinfahren musste war alles ok und problemlos.

----------


## pit

Ich denke, hier passt das am besten. Ich habe gestern einen Brief mit einem Fragebogen der DRV aus Berlin erhalten, der den Poststempel vom 06.10.14 trägt. Der Brief an mich ist also schon nach kaum 39 Tagen bei mir eingetroffen. Hat jemand sonst Erfahrungen mit dem Express Service?  :: 

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bei uns hat ein Expressbrief vor ein paar Monaten, welcher 400 Bath Porto gekostet hat
und mit Inhalt " Documents " versehen war, 10 Tage gebraucht.

----------

